# FireFox3 Final 'll be out next tuesday



## DNA_Uncut

So, It's Official News. FF3 release date announced

http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2008/06/11/coming-tuesday-june-17th-firefox-3/


----------



## jackdw

Oooo, excellent. No doubt we'll all get pop-up windows when we open firefox on tuesday telling us to upgrade.


"Put on your party hats and get ready to download Firefox 3  the best web browser, period."
It's called a full stop <_<


----------



## ferrija1

I can't wait! Don't forget to sign up for the Fx download record.
http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/


----------



## Rivera42

I'm excited to see these 15,000 improvements, blinding speed and all the rest. Very, very excited.

Anyone know if FF2 add-ons will carry over, or will I need to go fetch new ones?


----------



## ferrija1

Most updates will need updated, a few won't, and a few won't work for a few days (like Google Toolbar). I just installed Fx3 RC2, it's quite snappy but it's crashed once.


----------



## jp1203

Awesome!

Signed up for the world record pledge thing. 

You've gotta know you're a nerd when you're excited about a web browser release


----------



## ferrija1

I want to know what the current record is, although I think we'll beat it easily.


----------



## CTPhil

FF3 was released at 1 PM Eastern time today. Expect a slow download.


----------



## tomdkat

Surprisingly, I downloaded FF 3 more quickly than I would have expected. In fact, I'm running it now! 

Peace...


----------



## greed

just went to the dl page and it said it was still only 2.0.0.14... can you get v3 yet then?


----------



## Dunko9

i use Firefox 3.0 now....its full verison.  ....new add-on look good....everything fine so far. :up:


----------



## Rivera42

Just installed FF3 and it's working like a champ. Quick download here, easy install, it opened right away to the pages I'd been viewing in FF2 earlier this PM. It does seem the load time of Web pages is improved, but your mileage may vary.

One thing I noticed is they haven't fixed all of the links on the mozilla site and many do indeed lead to FF2 pages. It was sort of confusing and a little difficult to backtrack.

In any case I find that many of my add-ons are already compatible and working fine, including the weather, my preferred theme and "FoxyMeter." More importantly, ABP and NoScript are compatible and working.


----------



## tomdkat

Here is an update on Mozilla.com activity today. 

Peace...


----------



## jp1203

Downloaded...using it now. I was only getting 25 K/sec on the download, but that was expected. I'm happy so far.

I heard they already have over 1.5 million downloads.


----------



## dan_mccartney

I have been using Beta and that was fine. Going to DL when i get off work.


----------



## MikeSwim07

its been officially released today!


----------



## nlmisra

Hear Hear...FF3 is out...n finally just by going onto updates can one download it wighout gettin timed out. But watchout...several add-ons by different softwares lke Realplayer Download Plug-In, Crawler Toolbar with Webguard Security(These are what I use so...)will not work, nor can you disable them or uninstall them or update them.
I learnt this the hard way. Please check with all your add-ons sites if they also have the upgrade or not..else you'll simply suffer..


----------



## Rivera42

There's a "Mozilla Field Guide" for the new release, including links to additional resources:

http://www.dria.org/wordpress/archives/2008/06/12/655/

I gotta be honest, I'm not exactly in love with the new default theme, but it's definitely an improvement.

We are all co-holders of a Guinness World Record!


----------



## dragjack

ah yes!! Installed it! It's indeed faster BUT.... what I'm missing most is the VIEW LINKS tab that used to be under the VIEW PAGE INFO option...

now i can't quickly check for unwanted links without having to go through source... meeeeehhhh


----------



## Rivera42

The slowest loading page of all, myspace.com, comes up in seconds. FF3 really IS faster!


----------



## MikeSwim07

Alot of addons don't work yet though.


----------



## nlmisra

Faster...well that's really strange..my FF3 is running really slow unfortunately..I mean in comaparision to the great upgrade that I was expecting. IT certainly is workin atleast as fast as FF2 if not slower..cud there be some problem with my system. Also lots of add-ons don't work as yet


----------



## ferrija1

The download count is approaching 10 million. I'm sure it'll reach that by the end of the week.


----------



## JohnWill

I'm a little reluctant to install FF3, since they seem to be saying that many plugins won't work that are working on FF2. I would really be disappointed if that happened.


----------



## jp1203

I can say that Adblock Plus works...that's my only plugin though, so I can't speak for others.


----------



## tomdkat

JStergis said:


> I can say that Adblock Plus works...that's my only plugin though, so I can't speak for others.


I can. Almost all of the add-ons I had installed in Firefox 2 aren't (yet) compatible with Firefox 3, including my favorite theme (Noia).

With time, this will change as the add-on and theme maintainers get around to upgrading their add-ons and themes.. 

Peace...


----------



## Rivera42

FEBE isn't compatible...yet. But several other important extensions are, including NoScript, AdBlockPlus, FiltersetG Updater, IE Tab, SiteAdvisor, ForecastFox, Better GMail 2, Google Bookmarks Button, Google Toolbar, FoxMarks, FoxyMeter (pages-viewed odometer), CoLT (Copy Link Text), FavLoc, Firefox Showcase, Zotero, ColorfulTabs, and StumbleUpon.
Compatible themes include AeroFox, Kempleton and some of Bodizzle's themes. They all look very professional as well, IMO.

I have found that some of my customizations, e.g. the IE Tab button near the address bar, had to be manually re-enabled, while others, e.g. the NoScript button near the address bar, did not.

@tomdkat: I'm anxiously awaiting the noia as well, in fact I could have sworn he said he was turning his attention to FF3 months ago:
QUOTE: "Fixed several minor bugs. This will be the last version of Noia eXtreme that supported Firefox 2.0.x before I move all code into Firefox 3.0. Noia eXtreme 3.4 will be released when Firefox 3.0 final released."
SOURCE: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/72 (bottom of page)

For users who need DOM Inspector it is NOT included with the FF3 release and MUST be downloaded as a plugin.

To All: Just keep checking for updates thru the Add-Ons manager and you will have "your" Firefox back up and running again in no time.


----------



## redoak

See the last two paragraphs in this article:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7462900.stm

{redoak}


----------



## CTPhil

I have no problems with my current FF version. You guys let me know when the kinks get worked out of FF3, OK?


----------



## Rivera42

redoak said:


> See the last two paragraphs in this article:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7462900.stm
> 
> {redoak}


Sounds like the same "flaw" that exists with any software. As always, there's an easy fix. Know what you're clicking.

While I was sitting here staring at the page, I received a small pop-up notification that FF3 has found another update for an add-on. I'm sure the smooth, unobtrusive update process will apply to security holes as well as all the tinsel.


----------



## DarqueMist

So far FF3 seems to be working fine, the major extensions (adblock plus and no script for me) work fine with it. Only legit complaint I have is Windows Live Hotmail won't load properly, it forces the classic version to load (a known bug that has no fix at the moment)

Minor complaint, the XP "look" for it is butt ugly. No big deal though as there is already a theme that gives it the vista look and my fave themes have already been updated as well.


----------



## tomdkat

DarqueMist said:


> Only legit complaint I have is Windows Live Hotmail won't load properly, it forces the classic version to load (a known bug that has no fix at the moment)


Yeah, I've noticed this as well. I'm thinking it's Hotmail's browser "sniffing" that needs updating.

One other issue I have with FF3, that I also have with Opera 9.5, is the Netflix "Friends" feature doesn't work. The "Friends" page where you can see the movies your friends have watched and that they have in their queue doesn't fully work. The thumbnails don't appear. I'm guessing this is a Netflix browser "sniffing" issue as well since both FF3 _and_ Opera 9.5 exhibit the same behavior.

Peace...


----------



## Rivera42

DarqueMist said:


> So far FF3 seems to be working fine, the major extensions (adblock plus and no script for me) work fine with it. Only legit complaint I have is Windows Live Hotmail won't load properly, it forces the classic version to load (a known bug that has no fix at the moment)
> 
> Minor complaint, the XP "look" for it is butt ugly. No big deal though as there is already a theme that gives it the vista look and my fave themes have already been updated as well.


Personally, I like the old Hotmail


----------



## DarqueMist

tomdkat said:


> Yeah, I've noticed this as well. I'm thinking it's Hotmail's browser "sniffing" that needs updating.
> ...


Thats the prevelant assumption on the mozilla forums



Rivera42 said:


> Personally, I like the old Hotmail


so long as you are on a fast enough connection I prefer the new hotmail format. Not that it really matters as I primarily use gmail and only use hotmail as my "junk" account address for joining forums and any other place online that requires an email addy.


----------



## jp1203

DarqueMist said:


> Only legit complaint I have is Windows Live Hotmail won't load properly, it forces the classic version to load (a known bug that has no fix at the moment)


Thanks for the heads up! I only have it on mine at the moment, and I use my Verizon mail through Thunderbird exclusively.

My mother uses her Verizon account through Thunderbird and a Hotmail account through Firefox on another computer that still has FF2 on it. I'll have to ask her if she uses classic or the new version before I install it.


----------



## aarhus2004

DNA_Uncut said:


> So, It's Official News. FF3 release date announced
> 
> http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2008/06/11/coming-tuesday-june-17th-firefox-3/


*But not for Windows Millennium users.*

We are stuck with version 2.0.0.14  but on the upside that version may be of less interest to the malefactors. So I think/hope.

Ben.


----------



## Dunko9

Beta not working for me tho.....so im happy with firefox 3 so far. :up:


----------



## MikeSwim07

If you don't want to wait that plugins get updated, you can always try Nightly Tester Tools

Worked nicely with all my "non-compatible" plugins.

It should make plugins compatible with version 3 (for most them it's enough to edit maximum version greater than 3).

However, there might be some problems (even serious ones) so if plugin doesn't work properly after you've ran Nightly Tester Tools, then you have to uninstall and re-install it.

I also would not suggest using this for themes because the tabs won't work right. But for addons this works very well for me so far.


----------



## ferrija1

aarhus2004 said:


> *But not for Windows Millennium users.*
> 
> We are stuck with version 2.0.0.14  but on the upside that version may be of less interest to the malefactors. So I think/hope.
> 
> Ben.


You can't even get 2.5?


----------



## jp1203

Unless I'm mistaken, 2.0.0.14 was the latest and there never was a 2.5.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox


----------



## jackdw

JStergis said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, 2.0.0.14 was the latest and there never was a 2.5.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox


I'm pretty sure the last version I had before 3 was 2.0.0.14


----------



## Rivera42

FF3 now auto-hides the address/tab bars when you go fullscreen (F-11).

To show the bars, you have to mouseover a narrow grey band at the very top of the screen. If your cursor goes all the way to the top of the screen, however, it won't register and you'll have to edge the cursor back slightly. I think maybe the grey bar cuts off just before the screen's upper border, and probably at a difference of a quarter of a pixel. That's what it seems like from the way it behaves, but I'm not sure if I'm describing it correctly. If you're reading these words, you probably are using Firefox, why not press F-11 and see for yourself. 

It shouldn't be a problem for most people if they move the mouse slowly enough, but it may be confusing at first, or annoying if you mouse hastily.

On the whole, the fullscreen looks great.


----------



## Rivera42

jackdw said:


> I'm pretty sure the last version I had before 3 was 2.0.0.14


Wouldn't they go to 2.0.1.x or 2.2.x before going to 2.5?
Hypothetically speaking, at this point.

FWIW I had 2.0.0.14 prior to the release of 3.


----------



## dan_mccartney

2.0.0.14 is the version that I had before getting FF3. Which is great.


----------



## Rivera42

Rivera42 said:


> FF3 now auto-hides the address/tab bars when you go fullscreen (F-11).
> 
> To show the bars, you have to mouseover a narrow grey band at the very top of the screen. If your cursor goes all the way to the top of the screen, however, it won't register and you'll have to edge the cursor back slightly. I think maybe the grey bar cuts off just before the screen's upper border, and probably at a difference of a quarter of a pixel. That's what it seems like from the way it behaves, but I'm not sure if I'm describing it correctly. If you're reading these words, you probably are using Firefox, why not press F-11 and see for yourself.
> 
> It shouldn't be a problem for most people if they move the mouse slowly enough, but it may be confusing at first, or annoying if you mouse hastily.
> 
> On the whole, the fullscreen looks great.


After I posted this, this appeared.

Switching gears, I never really used the zoom feature for webpages, but I've started to get into it, and I must say, I don't dislike it.


----------



## Rivera42

For those few who care, FF2.0.0.15 is out.


----------



## JohnWill

I still care, some of my plug-in's aren't compatible with 3.x yet.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Yeah mine too =(


----------



## Rivera42

2.0.0.15 also works with the portableapps.com version of Firefox.

Has anybody experienced a "pause" while working online in FF3? I have noticed that from time to time Firefox just stops in its tracks, as if pausing to collect its thoughts. It's different from the "(Not Responding)" error. I notice this happens whether I do or do not have other apps running, and if I do they keep on working. IM, weather, online radio, all keep going, so I know the issue is with Firefox and not my computer.

I notice this issue while typing, while surfing, and while merely staring at a screen. After a moment or two, Firefox will appear to have "collected its thoughts" and continue working. I don't really have any true problems with this, it's just a minor annoyance and my only complaint (if you can even call it that) with FF3. In all other regards, this is a mature, robust and stable program.


----------



## MikeSwim07

Lol funny:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=internet+explorer


----------



## ferrija1

MikeSwim07 said:


> Lol funny:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=internet+explorer


You've got to love Urban Dictionary. 

Internet Explorer at Uncyclopedia  :
http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Internet_explorer


----------



## MikeSwim07

From that link:



> This article is best viewed with Mozilla Firefox.


LOL


----------



## Keith Warner

Just got your newsletter in my inbox. Your review of FF3 described FF2 very well! When more than a handful of those 5000 add-ons and themes are compatible I may try again. Until then I'm not wasting my time. Call me in 6 months...


----------



## Seagrape

I upgraded to Firefox 3 and no matter what I did it would not remember any of my Usernames or password. So I went back to Firefox 2. I hope they can get this bug fixed before they dc support for version 2.


----------



## JohnWill

No rush to FF3 here, I'm also waiting for some plugins to be compatible. Remember, the plugins are typically written by many independent folks, so there may be a significant delay for some of them to be upgraded.


----------



## Rivera42

Wow, I must be really lucky. Except for those autistic pauses, my Firefox 3 is working great, and so are all my add-ons. Cheer up, guys, this whole 3.x adventure is just getting started.


----------



## MikeSwim07

sounds fun!


----------



## Rivera42

It is for me, at least so far


----------



## half

the only prob I have had is FF3 does not like Threatfire. Firefox just locked up until I went into safe mode and removed it. once Threatfire was gone all good


----------



## Rivera42

Hey guys! Version 3.0.1 is out! 

Now I, too, get to experience the joy and wonder of incompatible add-ons


----------



## MikeSwim07

Thanks for update


----------



## jp1203

Mine auto-updated this morning


----------



## ferrija1

Mine updated.


----------



## jp1203

3.0.1 seems a bit unstable to me. It's crashed four times since the update installed, completely randomly!


----------



## MikeSwim07

That hasn't happened to me yet.


----------



## jp1203

Last time it crashed was half way through loading an IMDB page, and another time was loading a tractor forums site from a Google search...can't remember the others.


----------



## half

All good now, the update fixed the threatfire problem


----------



## Rivera42

FF3 keeps stalling. but it always sorts itself out so i'm not really too concerned.


----------



## ferrija1

Rivera42 said:


> FF3 keeps stalling. but it always sorts itself out so i'm not really too concerned.


That's happened to me, it freezes for a few seconds then thaws back out.


----------



## Rivera42

Anybody notice the McAfee SiteAdvisor has decided to relocate itself to the upper toolbars? I mean, I assume it's their issue and not Firefox, but I don't know for sure so I figured I'd ask here first.


----------

